# So Excited!



## phoenixjay (Nov 18, 2014)

My Moyo will be joining me on December 13th, and it is hard to believe that it is only 2 weeks away! 

I've done so much research that I'm now an expert on hedgehogs so I freak my family and friends out with random hedgehog facts. I'm still getting his place set up, but it will be done soon. 

I'm also typing this because I'm procrastinating on a paper. I like mortuary archaeology and mummification (the subject of my paper. Yes, I'm strange.), but I would rather look at hedgehogs and look at all of the fun hedgie stories on here. 

I feel like this is what being an expecting mother is like. This is mainly just an I'M SO EXCITED post. And I'm driving the rest of my friends nuts talking about Moyo.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Can't wait to see pictures of your little one!  And I feel you - I need to work on a lab report due tomorrow, but it's more fun looking at pixel dragons on my game site. :lol:


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Actually to me, your paper sounds very interesting. The research would be cool, just not the actual writing!
For you the time will probably drag. For me, it's way too close to Christmas! 

Think of your hedgie being a "reward" for getting all your work done. Then you'll really have time to relax and enjoy him!


----------



## phoenixjay (Nov 18, 2014)

It is! I'm an Anthropology major, and I became interested because of looking up mummies when I was little. I'm actually excited to write a paper on it! I'm pretty good at winging out pages when I'm done with the research. It's just the research that takes time. 

That's why I didn't want to pick him up before Thanksgiving (plus I take the train home for Thanksgiving, and that wouldn't work too well).


----------



## CashmereSkeleton (Nov 28, 2014)

I get to pick my hedgehog up on the 30th and I may be more excited about that than about Christmas and my birthday (which is on the 27th)!


----------



## phoenixjay (Nov 18, 2014)

Lol. Happy early birthday!

I'm stoked. I pick Moyo up on Saturday. I have finals to get through, which aren't too bad. For once. I only have 2.  But I know the feeling. I'm way more excited about my hedgie than Christmas!


----------



## CashmereSkeleton (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks! I feel like my Erin will be like a late birthday present to myself 

Good luck with your finals


----------

